# Sites de téléchargement mac???



## michat64 (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

ma question est dans l'intitulé, connaissez vous un ou plusieurs sites de téléchargement exclusivement dédié à mac??? 

Pour télécharger des logiciels ou autres qui concerne mac!!!

Merc bien pour vos réponses 

Je déplace dans "Internet et réseaux"&#8230;


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Avril 2011)

http://www.macupdate.com/


----------



## chafpa (1 Avril 2011)

- http://www.logicielmac.com/

- http://www.macfreeware.fr/

- http://mac-gratuit.fr/mac-0.html

- http://www.macetvideo.com/

- http://download.cnet.com/mac/3151-20_4-0.html?tag=vtredir

Bonne recherche


----------



## michat64 (1 Avril 2011)

yééép!

sitôt demandé sitôt servi!!! merci bien pour les sites


----------

